#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-13
<GringoStar> Salut à tous
<Musashimaru> salut
<GringoStar> Je cherche un player mp3 qui download les tags et pochettes des cd tu en aurais à me conseiller? sur win j'utilisait médiamonkey mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'équivalent sous linux
<Musashimaru> Songbird le faisait.... mias y'a plus de vrsion linux
<Musashimaru> Amarok tétlécharge les pochettes... enfin est sensé le faire
<GringoStar> merci je vais fouiller
<Musashimaru> je suis vert que songbird ai abandonné le support linux
<Musashimaru> ils supporte mac, mais plus linux.... 
<GringoStar> grr
<Musashimaru> surtout que les proprios de mac utilisent tous itunes... isl sont vendus
<GringoStar> les iphone ont une application qui reconnait les chansons, tu connais un équivalent linux?
<Musashimaru> tu parles de shazam?
<GringoStar> je ne sais pas le nom, j'avais trouvé un addon de winamp qui faisait plus ou moins la meme chose (reconaitre l'ariste et le titre grace à une base de donnée) mais la base de donnée était trop limitée
<Musashimaru> http://www.shazam.com/
<Musashimaru> y'en a un autre, mais je connais plus le nom
<GringoStar> win only :(
<Musashimaru> juste pur cell
<GringoStar> ouin
<GringoStar> je vais regarder pour avoir mediamonkey avec wine
<Musashimaru> ca pue un peu de devoir utiliser wine
<deuxpi> GringoStar: j'utilise Picard qui est le logiciel qui interface avec Musicbrainz
<GringoStar> merci je regarde...
<GringoStar> Si je comprend bien picard fait la gestion des tag comme MM, identifie les toune comme shazam et les mp3 et autres audio files sous linux!!! C'est magique!?!
<GringoStar> et lit
<GringoStar> ça semblee trop beau pour etre vrai je l'essai tout de suite
<GringoStar> une question quiz, est-ce que la base de donnée contient des titres québécois?
<GringoStar> surement céline mais des trucs plus obscure comme GrimSkunk ?
<Musashimaru> tu crois qu'ils ont sero overdose?
<GringoStar> ça serait cool...
<Musashimaru> tu connias sero overdose?
<GringoStar> J'était étudiant à l'époque donc ma musique était presqu'entièrement copié ce qui fait que je ne connait pas beaucoup les titres
<GringoStar> Mais j'ai vu une bonne dizaine de leurs show
<Musashimaru> heuuu... tu sorts/sortais où?
<GringoStar> C'était sur quel album (époque)
<Musashimaru> aucune idée, je connais que "She" de sero overdose... :)
<GringoStar> estrie mauricie beauce et quebec
<Musashimaru> ok, donc on s'est pas croisé pour sure
<GringoStar> Tu parle de OverBass?
<Musashimaru> Non, "Sero Overdose"
<GringoStar> attend google est mon ami!!!
<Musashimaru> C'est du style EBM industriel
<Musashimaru> VNV, and one, Covenant, APB, Assemblage 23 etc...
<GringoStar> nope sorry
<Musashimaru> mais c'Est pas de la musique de Québec... à Quebec, c'est plus du metal....
<GringoStar> Grimskunk c'est pas du beat électro
<Musashimaru> Je sais pas, je copnnais pas Grimskunk
<GringoStar> C,est du metal/ska/folk/world
<GringoStar> ils font de tout
<Musashimaru> un exemple de toune?
<GringoStar> tu t'intéresse à la politique?
<Musashimaru> pourquoi cette question?
<GringoStar> ils sont tres politisé
<Musashimaru> La politique m'interresse dans le sens où ca me concerne surtout quand y'a des lois débiles
<Musashimaru> GringoStar, les loco locass aussi
<GringoStar> une toune qui a joué a la radio il y a quelques année c'est soulever vos drappeaux
<Musashimaru> je la trouve pas sur internet
<GringoStar> ils n'arrivaient pas à jouer à la radio du québec(mais ils étaient déjà en europe) donc ils ont créé Indica Record
<GringoStar> attend
<Musashimaru> pas grave.
<Musashimaru> je dois y aller
<Musashimaru> a+
<GringoStar> dho
<deuxpi> en fait, Musicbrainz est une base de données ouverte
<deuxpi> c'est possible d'ajouter de l'information
<GringoStar> j'ai vu
<GringoStar> cool
<GringoStar> est-ce qu'il va faire des copies de mes tounes
<deuxpi> non
<GringoStar> je manque de place
<GringoStar> cool
<deuxpi> il écrit sur place
<deuxpi> il y a plusieurs options d'organisation
<GringoStar> avec MM je me retrouvait toujour avec des doubles
<GringoStar> cool
<GringoStar> j'ai downloader la version 0.12.1
<deuxpi> elle est dans les dépôts ubuntu
<deuxpi> apt-get install picard
<GringoStar> oui
<GringoStar> logitheque
<deuxpi> yep
<GringoStar> je suis un accro de la souris
<GringoStar> je vais le mettre à l'épreuve avec du folklore québécois pour le temps des fêtes... :)
<deuxpi> MB fonctionne surtout par album
<GringoStar> la bottine
<deuxpi> alors si tu as l'album avec toi c'est plus facile d'entrer l'information si nécessaire
<GringoStar> ;)
<deuxpi> http://musicbrainz.org/artist/2d3d529f-f959-4d0d-b345-cc0cffccbc2e.html
<GringoStar> donc c'est un peu comme wiki?
<deuxpi> en gros, oui
<GringoStar> et si je contredit ce qu'il y a déjà?
<deuxpi> en fait, sur ce point c'est différent de wikipédia :)
<deuxpi> sur MB les changements doivent être votés
<GringoStar> Aye il y en a!!!
<GringoStar> donc grimskunk doit y etre
<deuxpi> en fait la plupart des artistes qui ont publié sur un gros label doivent y être
<GringoStar> 5 album!! sur 9 je crois
<deuxpi> http://musicbrainz.org/artist/db484675-72cf-451b-a585-ef05c362225f.html
<GringoStar> dont 2 indépendant donc qui n'ont pas grand chance de s'y retrouver
<GringoStar> pourquoi cette page a plus de résultat que celle que j'ai trouvé?
<deuxpi> eux
<deuxpi> euh
<GringoStar> ils sont tous là!
<GringoStar> 1 single 1live
<GringoStar> tout y es
<GringoStar> trop cool
<GringoStar> encore merci
<deuxpi> :)
<GringoStar> Est-ce que tu l'utilise comme playeur?
<deuxpi> non, je prends rhythmbox ou banshee
<GringoStar> pourquoi?
<GringoStar> meilleur son?
<deuxpi> en fait, j'ai jamais essayé d'utiliser picard comme lecteur...
<GringoStar> et est-ce qu'il va me demander de convertir certain fichier?
<deuxpi> non il fonctionne directement avec les ogg, mp3, etc.
<GringoStar> cool
<deuxpi> j'ai ajouté le plug-in "Cover Art Downloader"
<deuxpi> http://users.musicbrainz.org/~outsidecontext/picard/plugins/coverart.py
<GringoStar> mais il download déjà les pochette !?!
<deuxpi> euh... je sais plus
<deuxpi> je crois que le plug-in va "embedder" la pochette dans le fichier
<GringoStar> cool pour le ipod
<GringoStar> Je dois y aller, encore merci
<Ankman> lat...
 * Ankman is too slow
 * deuxpi is even slower ;)
<Ankman> haha
<deuxpi> watching MacGyver!!
<Ankman> oO
<deuxpi> just an old tv series :)
<deuxpi> but the character is super-geek
<Ankman> i know it. was famous in the 80s
<Ankman> long before he became Col. O'Neil *g*
<deuxpi> yeah :)
<Ankman> he with his swiss army knife :-)
<deuxpi> a can of lighter fluid, a metal pipe, some rope... let's make a rocket !
<Ankman> yeah :-)
<tuttle_> bonjour ! Je cherche quelqu'un pour m'aider à installer openVPN avec Network Manager, sous KDE. Est-ce possible ?
<Mobidoy> Y a quelqu'un qui a un liens vers un bon tuto pour serveur ssh, a chaque fois que je suis la procedure pour permettre les connections par cle, donc pas avec mot de passe, je me barre hors de mon serveur lol :) 
<Mobidoy> j'utiliuse ce tuto http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Maverick#Setup_an_SSH_server
<Ankman> yes i have *g* too late
#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-14
<kanouk> bonsoir
<MagicFab> kanouk, o/
<qwebirc66275> allo
<kanouk> bonsoir MagicFab 
<kanouk> e qwebirc66275 
<Musashimaru> salut vous avez lu le metro aujourd'hui?
<kanouk> non pourquoi?
<qwebirc66275> est ce que quelqu'un ici fait parti de l'équipe québec de ubuntu??
<Musashimaru> dans le courier des lecteurs un mec demande à ce que l'installation d'un logiciel de sécurité...
<qwebirc66275> quelquun c comment programmé un os linux?????
<kanouk> pas moi
<qwebirc66275> et toi Musashimaru?
<Musashimaru> tu veux programmer un OS?
<qwebirc66275> oui
<Musashimaru> qwebirc66275, otu vas me dire, y'a 20 ans un mec appelé Linus Thorval a eu la mÊme idée que toi. :)
<Musashimaru> tu dois te trouver un livre sur ca.
<qwebirc66275> mais es ce que tu a un livre a me proposer pour ça???
<Musashimaru> pas de tête, mais je sais que ca existe.
<Musashimaru> C'est quoi ton niveau?
<Musashimaru> Tu as déjà programmé en bas niveau?
<Musashimaru> tu sais comment fonctionne un noyau, un driver, etc...?
<qwebirc66275> oui jai assez de connaissance de base
<Musashimaru> doit y aavoir un livre du mec qui déteste Linus
<kanouk> bonne fin de soirée
<Musashimaru> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operating_system
<Musashimaru> en bas tu as des livres
<Musashimaru> sinon, jepeux pas d'Aider plus que ca, le seul truc que j'ai fait sur un driver c'est patcher le driver vbe 3dfx3 pour ajouter la résolution que je voulais
<Musashimaru> http://www.journalmetro.com/chroniqueurs/article/717843--les-malpropres-du-net
<Mobidoy> A ne pas oublier, rencontre du CLA (Club Linux Atomic) ce Jeudi a 18:30 :)
<Mobidoy> Bienvenue aux nouveaux
<cyphermox> deuxpi, ping
<deuxpi> pong !
<deuxpi> cyphermox: pong :)
<cyphermox> yo!
<cyphermox> ca te dirais, maintenir openoffice / libreoffice ? ;)
<deuxpi> o-O
<deuxpi> c'est pas le bout de code que je connais le mieux, mais pourquoi ? :)
<deuxpi> surtout du packaging ?
<cyphermox> ben, pour le fun
<cyphermox> pas nécessairement... réparer des bugs itou
<deuxpi> si upstream (doc foundation) est plus agréable qu'oracle, ça peut être un défi intéressant
<cyphermox> je sais pas trop ;)
<cyphermox> moi de ce temps-ci je m'occupe assez bien avec NM et evolution :D
<Mobidoy> A ne pas oublier, rencontre du CLA (Club Linux Atomic) ce Jeudi a 18:30 :)
<Mobidoy> Bienvenue aux nouveaux
<Ankman> oh
#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-15
<Mobidoy> Hi oh Hi oh
<Mobidoy> Mise  a jour du driver Nvidia pour voir si ca corrige mon bug... BrB
<Mobidoy> back
<Mobidoy> Je sais que je radotte mais... A ne pas oublier, rencontre du CLA (Club Linux Atomic) ce Jeudi a 18:30 :) Bienvenue aux nouveaux
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, l'avez vous ajoutée à l'Agenda du Libre et aux événements Ubuntu ?
<MagicFab> ah oui je la vois ici
<MagicFab> http://www.agendadulibre.qc.ca/event/216/
<Mobidoy> Merci de me le dire :) Je ne fais que passer le mot :) C'est pas moi qui s'occupe des publications :) 
<Mobidoy> Un ecran qui "blink" quand le powermizer de Nvidia change la vitesse de la carte, c'est un bug pour Nvidia et non Ubuntu  ? (Si je mets le reglage du powermizer a performance maximum, ca ne le fait pas donc, c'est sur que c'est ca le probleme :) )
<Lrrr> Tu changes la vitesse de la carte?
<Lrrr> Si tu utilises le powermiser j'imagine que c'Est le driver propriétaire
<Mobidoy> oui driver proprietaire... 
<Mobidoy> La vitesse ce change automatiquement tout dependant de la charge/demande
<Lrrr> alors c'est surement pas un bug de Ubuntu
<Mobidoy> c'est ce que je croyais, le seul moyen que j'ai trouver pour le contourner est de le mettre sur performance maximal mais, ca chauffe beaucoup la carte en tout temps donc, usure prematurer... 
<Lrrr> bah...
<Lrrr> En pratique
<Lrrr> Ton PC va être kaput pour d'autres raisons bien avant ça...
<Mobidoy> Heille, au prix que m'a couter cette bete.... donne moi une chance lol :) C'est un Portable de guerre...  :) 
<tottto-drummond> salut la gang
<Mobidoy> Salut Tottto
<deuxpi> yay... la mise-à-jour de sudo sur natty vient de me barrer de root... :/
#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-16
<Mobidoy_> Arrrggg mon nick ne veut pas ce deconnecter !!! 
<Musashimaru> tu dois attendre le timeout
<deuxpi> -> /msg NickServ ghost Mobidoy
<Mobidoy_> ca fait 3 heures que je me suis deconnecter de sur ce portable quand j'etais au travail :) 
<Mobidoy_> Ca dit You may not ghost Mobidoy
<deuxpi> est-ce que le nick est enregistré ?
<deuxpi> (ça a l'air que oui)
<Mobidoy_> ouaip :) 
<deuxpi> il faut aussi s'identifier
<deuxpi>  /msg nickserv identify Mobidoy <motdepasse>
<Mobidoy_> Rofl ok, ont oublie ca, ma blonde a allumer son portable sur ma session donc... ca m'a connecter lol !! 
<Mobidoy_> Devrais etre libre bientot :) 
<Mobidoy_> Merci quand meme... 
<Mobidoy_> Tu viens demain soir deuxpi ? 
<deuxpi> probablement
<Mobidoy_> ok, vais avoir une surprise pour toi surement :P 
<deuxpi> oh !
<Mobidoy_> lol ouin.... oh oh oh :P 
<Mobidoy_> Avis a tous, rencontre du Club Linux Atomic demain soir. Venez nous rencontrer pour partager avec des gens qui ont la meme passion, pour vous faire aider avec des bugs ou pour des configurations :) !!! 
<Mobidoy> Woot woot !! 
<Mobidoy> deuxpi, tu es pas sur askubuntu ? C'est ton genre de site...... 
<deuxpi> oui en fait...
<deuxpi> mais j'utilise plus le site shapado
<Mobidoy> shapado.... faut que je vois ca ... 
<deuxpi> http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
<Mobidoy> est-ce que tu utilises VNC et si oui, lequel ? 
<deuxpi> tigervnc pour les postes windows... n'importe quoi que je trouve pour les postes linux
<deuxpi> généralement je ssh sur les postes linux pour faire ce que j'ai à faire
<deuxpi> alors j'utilise vnc pour contrôler les postes windows
<Mobidoy> ok bin je ssh et j'utilise vncviewer sur le ssh... je le trouve un peu lent mais bon, j'en ai pas essayer d'autre encore
<deuxpi> ah ouais... je fais ça sur un réseau local... :)
<Mobidoy> ouin je le fait local et sur un poste au bureau de mon beau-pere... J'utilise la compression (-C) mais disont que ca aide bcp qund y a pas de font d'ecran lol
<Mobidoy> Comme je peut voir, MagicFab est sur Shapado et AskUbuntu....
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, tout à fait. Je manque pas une chance de "downvoter" les erreurs.
<Mobidoy> rofl :) Je vais faire attention :) 
<MagicFab> si ubuntu.shapado.com t'intéresse on cherche des admin + modérateurs :)
<Mobidoy> j'y jette un oeil justement... Mais, comme je cherche tout ce qui peut m'aider a progresser en aidant les autres.... je vais surement etre un abonner du site lol
<MagicFab> honetement je ne vois pas l'intérêt de participer à AskUbuntu (pour y poser des questions ou y répondre).
<Mobidoy> En passant, merci pour m'avoir diriger vers Savoir-faire Linux, je suis leurs formations en ligne... c'est tres bien
<MagicFab> mais chacun y trouve son compte et en bout de ligne plus de gens pour qui UBuntu marche mieux c'est toujours bon
<MagicFab> :)
<MagicFab> laquelle ?
<Mobidoy> Je commence par le cursus donc, Linux Concepts Fondamentaux, Linux Administration Système, 	Linux Administration Réseau
<Mobidoy> apres, je vais surement faire Sécurité des Systèmes Linux pour ensuite faire le UCP
<Mobidoy> J'ai bcp de pratique en plus, je monte une entreprise d'ici sous Ubuntu... tout leurs postes et serveur 
<Mobidoy> ENsuite, soit que je poursuis un LPIC
<Mobidoy> ou bien que je commence a coder, surement au travers de LibreOffice
<Mobidoy> Par la suite, j'enligne ton post MagicFab :P 
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, j'avais qqs questions pour toi en privé mais je crois que tu me vois pas
<Mobidoy> lol ok, je vois la...
<Mobidoy> agenda du libre
<deuxpi> back... avec un sudo qui marche
<Mobidoy> lol... qu'est-ce qu'il avait ton sudo ? 
<deuxpi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/690873
<deuxpi> "latest natty sudo upgrade prompts for conffile update and potentially removes %admin from /etc/sudoers"
<MagicFab> Rappel: L'heure Ubuntu à Outremont ce vendredi - http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/598/detail/
<MagicFab> ouch
<Mobidoy> Merci MagicFab.... j'en prends note....
<Mobidoy> Je vais surement y etre a compter de ce Vendredi
<Mobidoy> Ca a l'air que je vais en avoir 2 a aller.... Les Jeudis soir a Longueuil et Vendredi Midi a Outremont :) 
<Mobidoy> Je suis pas encore a point pour essayer des versions en dévelopement, je te donnerais trop de travail deuxpi :P 
<deuxpi> bah... :)
<Mobidoy> C'est tranquile Shapado :) Moins la Cohue que Ask Ubuntu :) 
<Mobidoy> Pour ceux qui en ont un, Ca vaut le coup de rooter sont telephone Android ? 
<hdi> salut tts le monde
<hdi> es ce que qlq peut m'aider a faire la  mise a jour apres l'ancement du mise a jour  une fenetre dis Échec du téléchargement de tous les fichiers d'index
<hdi> je suis sur ubuntu 10.4 ultimed edition
<Mobidoy> Ok Question existentielle: Firefox ou Chromium ???? Firefox est plus lent (du moins au depart) mais Chromium a des difficultées avec certain site (comme le terminal en flash du cours en ligne de savoir faire Linux)....
<Mobidoy> Ok Question existentielle: Firefox ou Chromium ???? Firefox est plus lent (du moins au depart) mais Chromium a des difficultées avec certain site (comme le terminal en flash du cours en ligne de savoir faire Linux)....
<fdgonthier> Chrome Beta
<Mobidoy> As-t'il de la difficulté avec le flash sous Ubuntu 64bits ? 
<Lrrr> Ouais il a de la difficulté avec Flash comme tous les browsers que j'ai essayé.
<JunK-Y> de temps en temps le plugin chie, sinon, ca marche pas si mal
<Mobidoy> Ma blonde rage a chaque fois qu'elle joue a Bejeweled Blitz sur Facebook lol
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, installe le package preload et FF demarrera rapidement meme la premiere fois
<MagicFab> je dois quittr
<Mobidoy> Ok merci :) 
<Mobidoy> A+
<Mobidoy> y en a qui vienne ce soir au Cafe noir ? 
<ludo1> Bonjour
<ludo1> J'ai un petit souci avec une carte son
<ludo1> lspci -nn|grep Audio
<ludo1> 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller [8086:27d8] (rev 02)
<ludo1> J'ai du son, tout va bien. Par contre, pas moyen d'utiliser le micro.
<ludo1> J'ai chercher sur différents forum ubuntu et debian.
<JunK-Y> Lrrr: http://www.securityweek.com/chrome-throws-flash-sandbox
<Mobidoy> ludol essai, dans les preferences de son, sous materiel et entree vois tu un micro ? 
<ludo1> OUi
<ludo1> J'ai tout mis au max
<ludo1> alsamixer + F4
<ludo1> Tout au max
<ludo1> Je viens de tomber là dessus, mais je ne comprend ce qui a pu résoudre le problème chez cette personne: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1548340.html
<Mobidoy> je te cherche une commande a essayer... seras pas long.... deuxpi, la commande pour mon headset, alsa reload, tu t'en souvient ? 
<Mobidoy> fais sudo alsa force-reload et essaie le encore voir
<Mobidoy> sinon, encore dans les preferences de son, sous materiel, selectionne ta carte et essais different profile dans le menu deroulant dans le bas.... 
<Mobidoy> Je sais que moi, il ne fonctionne pas avec certain profil 
<ludo1> Mobidoy: m'en souvenir?
<ludo1> Je pense n'avoir qu'un seul profil
<ludo1> Default
<ludo1> Et mon device hda
<ludo1> Et comme default renvoie vers HDA ...
<Mobidoy> dans preference de son, dans la page materiel normalement il y en a plusieur comme Analog stereo output, Analog stereo input, Analog stereo duplex etc.... 
<Mobidoy> Tu es peut-etre sur digital input ce qui ne le ferais pas fonctionner.
<Mobidoy> regarde ce screenshot, ce que je parle, c'est ou c'est ecrit Analog Surround etc... pour moi
<ludo1> Apparemment, le screenshot ne passe pas.
<ludo1> http://share.freecontrib.org/ peut-être ???
<Mobidoy> http://share.freecontrib.org/files/download/public/screenshotpng-sound-preference/
<ludo1> Ça se trouve où dans alsamixer? F6 non?
<Mobidoy> nope, dans le haut a droite, l'icone de sont.... click gauche dessus et choisis preference de son
<Mobidoy> oups, l'icone de son lol...
<ludo1> http://share.freecontrib.org/files/download/public/alsamixerpng-blabla/
<Mobidoy> sur ton bureau, pas dans alsa mixer
<ludo1> Précision: je suis sur debian squeeze
<ludo1> Tu connais le nom d'un paquet qui pêrmet d'installer l'appli graphique de ton screenshot?
<Mobidoy> ahh minute :) 
<Mobidoy> tu devrais en avoir un du meme genre dans ton menu admin... 
<ludo1> J'essaie gnome-alsamixer
<Mobidoy> ou le menu system
<ludo1> Exact
<ludo1> (je l'utilise jamais ...)
<Mobidoy> gnome-volume-control
<ludo1> EN fait, lpaquet non présent sur debian. Sans doute une appli ubuntu home made
<Mobidoy> grrr lol...
<ludo1> En tous cas, j'ai un gestionnaire de son en mode graphique
<ludo1> OK
<ludo1> En fait non
<ludo1> gnome-volume-control, c'est l'exécutable
<ludo1> Et je cherchais un paquet
<ludo1> Donc, c'est bien ce que j'ai sous les yeux.
<Mobidoy> ok...
<ludo1> Donc, j'ai pas de profil là dedans
<Mobidoy> le paquet c'est alsaconf ? 
<ludo1> Même pas de "Test speakers"
<Mobidoy> tu en as pas sous l'onglet materiel ? 
<Mobidoy> omg... 
<Mobidoy> sous input, tu as quelque chose ? 
<ludo1> Y'a pas d'onglet matériel
<Mobidoy> JE devrais mettre mon clavier francais pour avoir les accents lol
<Mobidoy> Est-ce que tu as un onglet entree ? 
<ludo1> http://share.freecontrib.org/files/download/private/gnome-volume-controlpng-gnome-control-manager/kjhnkjhkj/
<Mobidoy> ok, ca a le meme non mais c'est pas la meme chose.... 
<Mobidoy> regarde pour alsaconf
<ludo1> http://share.freecontrib.org/files/download/private/gnome-volume-control_enregpng-enreg/jlejerger879/
<ludo1> Je t'assure que c'est gnome-volume-control de gnome
<ludo1> sur debian
<ludo1> Canonical a du le personnaliser
<ludo1> http://share.freecontrib.org/files/download/private/gnome-volume-control_optionspng-options/jhfkezsgze/
<ludo1> alsaconf, ça existe toujours???
<ludo1> Je croyais que c'était désuet??
<Mobidoy> oui possiblement.... faudrais juste quelque chose qui permet de voir/configurer le materiel...
<ludo1> ALSACTL(1)                                                                                                     ALSACTL(1)
<ludo1> NAME
<ludo1>        alsactl - advanced controls for ALSA soundcard driver
<ludo1> Ça par exemple?
<Mobidoy> ouais... en passant, alsaconf est toujours utiliser...
<Mobidoy> http://wiki.debian.org/alsaconf
<Mobidoy> http://wiki.debian.org/ALSA
<ludo1> Pas installé de base sur squeeze en tous cas
<Mobidoy> Je vais te revenir bientot.... Je retournes a la maison, ensuite, je pars vers le cafe noir pour la rencontre du CLub Linux Atomic.... Je vais me pencher sur ton probleme avec deuxpi... Si il vient... 
<ludo1> "For release Squeeze or any later release, alsaconf is no longer available in package alsa-utils."
<Mobidoy> non, il fait partis de alsa-utils
<ludo1> Plus maintenan
<ludo1> t
<ludo1> dpkg -L alsa-utils |grep bin
<ludo1> /usr/bin
<ludo1> /usr/bin/aplay
<ludo1> /usr/bin/amixer
<ludo1> /usr/bin/arecordmidi
<ludo1> /usr/bin/aseqnet
<ludo1> /usr/bin/alsamixer
<ludo1> /usr/bin/aconnect
<ludo1> /usr/bin/speaker-test
<ludo1> /usr/bin/iecset
<ludo1> /usr/bin/amidi
<ludo1> /usr/bin/aplaymidi
<ludo1> /usr/bin/aseqdump
<ludo1> /usr/sbin
<ludo1> So try to configure alsa by running the command 'alsactl init' as root.
<Mobidoy> tu as raison... il n'y a plus rien de configuration dans ce paquet.... http://packages.debian.org/lenny/alsa-utils
<ludo1> sudo alsactl init
<ludo1> Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ALC269" "HDA:10ec0269,10438442,00100004" "0x1043" "0x8442"
<ludo1> Hardware is initialized using a guess method
<Mobidoy> voila ton probleme.... 
<ludo1> Mon /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf est pas forcément non plus configuré au poil
<Mobidoy> as-tu OSS ? 
<ludo1> Mais j'ai essayé plusieurs options ...
<ludo1> Non. Mais je l'ai essayé tout à l'heure ... sans résultat
<ludo1> Je retente ... mais bon.
<ludo1> Même message pour alsactl après install d'oss
<ludo1> (et un force-reload)
<Mobidoy> ok, je te reviens dans environ une heure... regarde pour un pilote pour ta carte.... 
<ludo1> Je vais retenter
<ludo1> Merci
<Mobidoy> et demande ici http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ tu devrais avoir une reponse...
<deuxpi> ludo1: tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil à http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt (probablement sous ALC269)
<deuxpi> ludo1: ce sont des noms à ajouter à la ligne dans /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<deuxpi> au cas où la détection échoue
<deuxpi> par ex. : options snd-hda-intel index=-2 model=laptop-amic
<deuxpi> ludo1: la documentation plus complète est sur https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<GringoStar> salut a tous
<GringoStar> Grace à quelqu'un ici, j'ai découvert une autre distribution de linux : slitaz et j'ai été impressionné par sa légèreté. J'aimerais trouver de la documentation du genre review comparatif entre les différentes distributions linux.
<GringoStar> Quelque chose qui m'aiderais a choisir se que je devrais tester
<GringoStar> Et puisque que ce n'est que pour satisfaire ma curiosité, je vais probablement m'attarder uniquement à celles qui peuvent se booter sur une clé usb.
<GringoStar> Aussi est-ce qu'il est possible d'installer plus d'une distribution sur une seule clé avec un menu de sélection un peu comme grub?
<GringoStar> slu
<GringoStar> ca va?
<Mobidoy> oui toi ? 
<GringoStar> ouep
<GringoStar> est-ce que ça fait longtemps que tu utilise linux?
<Mobidoy> 3 semaines avanttoi + ou -
<GringoStar> ça se passe bien?
<GringoStar> comment as-tu trouvé ubuntu?
<GringoStar> oups
<Mobidoy> bon ok, retrouver la connection
<Mobidoy> Donc, tu disais quoi GringoStar ? 
<GringoStar> cool
<GringoStar> je disait
<GringoStar> comment as-tu trouvé ubuntu?
<GringoStar> ça se passe bien ton initiation?
<Mobidoy> Tres bien... Je l'ai decouvert voila plusieurs année mais, je n'ai jamais prit le temps de m'y attardé... J'ai commencer 3 semaines avant toi ! 
<Mobidoy> MagicFab es-tu la ?
<Mobidoy> Et toi comment ca ce deroule ?
<GringoStar> J'en avait entendu parlé mais 
<GringoStar> oups 
<GringoStar> ah
<GringoStar> je croyais que c'étais pour les programmeur ...
<GringoStar> trop compliqué
<GringoStar> J'en avait entendu parlé mais 
<GringoStar> je croyais que c'étais pour les programmeur ...
<GringoStar> trop compliqué
<Mobidoy> pas si pire finalement ? lol :)
<GringoStar> j'ai trouvé backtrack en cherchant de l'info sur le wifi
<Mobidoy> apres une douzaine de reinstall... 
<GringoStar> ouin
<GringoStar> j'en suis à 5 maintenant
<GringoStar> depuis octobre je crois
<Mobidoy> c'etait ta derniere :)
<GringoStar> j'en doute
<GringoStar> j'ai encore des problemes mais ils sont tolérables
<GringoStar> pour l'instant
<Mobidoy> comment tu te debrouille en anglais ? 
<GringoStar> no problem
<GringoStar> need more practice
<Mobidoy> ok... minute
<Mobidoy> http://ubuntu.shapado.com/
<Mobidoy> bonne place pour tes problemes
#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-17
<GringoStar> ok mais c'est en francais...
<GringoStar> anyways thanks for the link
<Mobidoy> tu peux demander et en francais, et en anglais... 
<Mobidoy> plusieurs personne qui s'y connaise pas mal y sont
<GringoStar> cool merci encore
<GringoStar> tu utilise le livecd?
<Mobidoy> a peu pres jamais 
<deuxpi> les live cd sont pratiques pour réparer sudo ;)
<Mobidoy> lol
<GringoStar> réparer sudo?
<deuxpi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/690873
<GringoStar> Est-ce qu'il est possible d'installer plus d'une distribution sur une seule clé avec un menu de sélection un peu comme grub?
<GringoStar> live usb?
<deuxpi> peut-être... mais c'est probablement pas trivial
<deuxpi> (ici, au café noir, on me dit que c'est possible :)
<Mobidoy> Ont vas te trouver l'info GringoStar
<GringoStar> MErci mais si c'est trop compliqué, je vais remettre ça à plus tard (quand j'en saurai plus sur linux) je peux toujours utilisé plusieurs clés
<Mobidoy> Bin non voyons, ont peut te vulgariser ca.... Hein deuxpi ?? lol
<deuxpi> :)
<GringoStar> Vous etes trop bons...
<GringoStar> Grace à quelqu'un ici, j'ai découvert une autre distribution de linux : slitaz et j'ai été impressionné par sa légèreté. J'aimerais trouver de la documentation du genre review comparatif entre les différentes distributions linux.
<Musashimaru> wikipedia?
<GringoStar> bin oui, c'était trop évident
<GringoStar> merci
<Musashimaru> je posais juste une question.
<Musashimaru> GringoStar, tu as l'air pas mal anthousiate mon gars
<Musashimaru> c'Est bien.
<Musashimaru> pense-tu participer à un moement?
<deuxpi> o_O
<Musashimaru> deuxpi, participer à des projets opensources
<GringoStar> je suis curieux de nature
<deuxpi> chacun son rhythme :)
<GringoStar> moement?
<Musashimaru> GringoStar, participer c'est aussi simple que faire un truc et le mettre à disposition.
<Musashimaru> Moi j'ai rien fait de special, mais j'ai deja eu deux articles sur un de mes soft dans un magazine Japonais sur Linux. Et au Japon, les magazines Linux tabassent. C'est pro et tout, j'ai été impressionné..... surtout imprésionné qu'il fassent un truc sur mon soft
<Musashimaru> GringoStar, par exemple, tu peux fairer un screenlet... pourquoi pas... le truc c'est juste: si tu fais un truc pour toi, fais-en profiter les autres
<GringoStar> Je suis un accro de nouvelles technologie mais contrairement à la plupart des gens j'ai toujours gardé mes ordi plusieurs années en les poussant à faire plus que ce pourquoi ils étaient fait
<GringoStar> et linux me permet de faire mieux avec ma vielle bécane
<GringoStar> Je n'ai rien programmé mais j'ai fait un tutoriel
<Musashimaru> regarde, quand tu galères pour faire un truc... ben quand tu y arrives, fait une doc sur un blog.
<Musashimaru> c'est bien un tutoriel
<GringoStar> un instant je vous trouve le lien
<GringoStar> Dites moi ce que vous en pensez:  http://simairracing.com/forum/index.php?s=f70fca540d18346206108a56dd71148f&showtopic=1689
<Mobidoy> regarde Distrowatch aussi... 
<Musashimaru> IL2?
<GringoStar> c'est un flight sim
<GringoStar> simulateur de vol
<GringoStar> pour le combat
<GringoStar> 2eme guere mondial
<GringoStar> mais ont l'utilise pour faire des courses d'avions
<GringoStar> du genre Reno Air Races
<Mobidoy> moi tu m'a montrer le video... 
<GringoStar> voici le lien du video: http://www.youtube.com/user/tobeornot4x4
<Mobidoy> Distrowatch en passant tu peut avoir une bonne description des differente version de linux (distro)
<Musashimaru> moi j'ai joué à http://www.realflight.com/
<Musashimaru> J'aine une télécommande 4 axes usb... :)
<GringoStar> J'ai fait du RC plus jeune
<GringoStar> et j'avait un sim en 16 couleur!
<Musashimaru> pas moi... en fait j'ai fait un planneur... plié en deux au 1er vol... :(
<GringoStar> Maintenant ils en vendent des tres bien pour moins de 100$
<GringoStar> électrique
<Musashimaru> je sais.... mais bon.....
<Musashimaru> vu conbien j'ai cassé d'avion dans le simulateur.... :)
<Musashimaru> bon, je dois quitter mon ordi, j'installe celui de la cuisine... :)
<GringoStar> k
<Musashimaru> bon, ca fonctionne.... vive ;e son par hdmi....
<GringoStar> grrr
<Musashimaru> le pire, c'Est que le bios est plus long que le boot complet d'ubuntu
<GringoStar> linux c'est génial mais pas magique, ça ne rajoute pas de connecteur hdmi sur un vieux laptop
<Mobidoy> MagicFab es-tu la ? Sinon pas grave, je te parlerais demain midi !
<Mobidoy> Anybody home ?? :P 
<deuxpi> zZzZ
<Mobidoy> Ont entends les mouches... 
<Mobidoy> bon, je me suis encore embarrer hors d'un de mes postes ssh.... A chaque fois que je fais un update de la machine puis un reboot, quand j'essai de me reconnecter ca me donne un Permission denied (publickey).
<deuxpi> est-ce que la source de mots de passes de pam peut prendre du temps à charger ? (ldap ?)
<Mobidoy> ca fait quand meme un bon bout qu'elle est redemarrer... 
<deuxpi> et elle accepte normalement les mots de passe ?
<Mobidoy> non... .je fonctionne que par cle
<Mobidoy> c'est comme si il ne gardais pas mas public key dans le fichier authorized_keys
<Mobidoy> mais bon, dur a dire de loin comme ca... 
<Mobidoy> je vais devoir attendre demain surement.... 
<deuxpi> pas un home encrypté (chiffré je devrais dire) ou qqch de spécial ?
<Mobidoy> nope
<deuxpi> weird...
<deuxpi> quand tu auras accès, regarde /var/log/auth.log pour des indices...
<Mobidoy> mais..... minute je vais voir... peut etre que mes permissions sont trop permissives pour le dossier ou le fichier... 
<Mobidoy> attends , je vais faire une connection bavarde (verbose)... Me semble qu'il faudrai un autre terme que bavarde lol.... Ca fait fille au telephone
<deuxpi> :)
<deuxpi> Suggestion de l'OLF : mode prolixe
<deuxpi> wow
<Mobidoy> ca mange quoi en hiver un prolixe ? 
<deuxpi> 'sais pas
<Mobidoy> je connais prmix mais c'est du ciment donc.... pas bon
<Mobidoy> oups, promix
<Mobidoy> je vais voir qu'elles doivent etre les permissions.... juste au cas.... si tu es en 777, c'est sur que ce mode la te laisse pas passer... 
<deuxpi> $ ls -al .ssh
<deuxpi> total 40
<deuxpi> drwx------   2 phil phil  4096 2010-12-06 11:11 .
<deuxpi> drwxr-xr-x 121 phil phil  4096 2010-12-16 23:00 ..
<deuxpi> -rw-r--r--   1 phil phil   401 2010-12-06 11:11 authorized_keys
<deuxpi> Prolixe : Du latin prolixus (« qui se répand abondamment »).
<Mobidoy> tu as pas les fichier de clef public et prive... 
<deuxpi> j'ai pas tout copié :)
<Mobidoy> id_rsa et id_rsa.pub
<deuxpi> le reste est 644, sauf id_rsa 600
<Mobidoy> ahh ok...
<Mobidoy> bin c'est ca que j'ai lol
<Mobidoy> .ssh est a quoi ? 
<deuxpi> 700
<deuxpi> c'est "."
<Mobidoy> oui c ca, 700
<Mobidoy> grrrr tout est correct
<Mobidoy> woot, trouver le bug... 
<Mobidoy> ca doit etre 640 pour le dossier ".ssh" et non 700
<deuxpi> euh...
<Mobidoy> ouin... c'est bizzare ca... laisse moi essayer quelque chose.... 640 donc pas de navigation dans le dossier lol
<formol> bonjour, j'ai un bien étrange problème 
<Mobidoy> ok, ca vas plus loin mais, ca bloque quand viens le temps de reconnaitre le host
<Mobidoy> Vas y formol
<formol> voir cette image, c'est le disk usage analyzer ainsi que gparted qui montre ma partition /home
<formol> http://img710.imageshack.us/f/screenshotulk.png/
<formol> gParted me dit qu'elle fait 32Gb, mais le disk usage indique 11Gb.  cependant, il y a quelques jours, l'espace sur mon /home (/home/formol) diminuait toujours jusqu'à temps que je trouve un fichier .xsession-err.log ou quelque chose comme ça qui trainait dans /home/formol
<Mobidoy> ok... ton probleme est ? 
<formol> je l'ai donc effacer et l'espace est réapparut. mais là je ne sais plus où mon espace de disque est rendu
<formol> ben, comment dire, mon problème, pour le démontrer sur l'image, c'est que 32.59 Gb n'égale pas 10.8 Gb
<Mobidoy> oui , je vois... desoler ont a ecrit en meme temps :) 
<formol> hehehe
<Mobidoy> vraiment bizz... 
<Mobidoy> p-e est ce la corbeil qui masque l'espace... (supposition tres tres hazardeuse)
<deuxpi> est-ce qu'il y aurait un répertoire pas lisible par l'utilisateur (par ex. seulement root) qui contiendrait des gros fichiers ?
<formol> Oui, j'ai vidé ça, puis regarder en mode super user dans le répertoire lost+found, rien à faire, c'est vide
<Mobidoy> ce qu'il est fort.... 
<Mobidoy> le home de root... tu l'a regarder ? 
<formol> non, je vais aller voir
<deuxpi> il devrait pas être sous /home
<formol> vide
<deuxpi> est-ce qu'il y a de quoi dans /home/lost+found ?
<deuxpi> ça peut prendre sudo pour le voir
<formol> vide aussi, ce que je n'arrive pas à voir par contre c'est le contenu de .Trash-0 dans /home
<deuxpi> ah.....
<Mobidoy> sudo cd .Trash-0
<deuxpi> oh ! et dans baobab, Édition > Préférences, sous /dev/sde6 ?
<formol> hein ? oui, sde6, et ?
<formol> ls -l
<deuxpi> est-ce que l'espace concorde avec gparted ?
<formol> (*oups)
<formol> heu, non, d'où le problème
<deuxpi> ok....
<deuxpi> mais peut-être qu'au niveau du filesystem...
<formol> ouin, je ne sais pas! hehehe
<Mobidoy> si tu click avec le bouton droit sur ta corbeil, as-tu l'option "empty the deleted items folder"
<Mobidoy> c'est le ".Trash-0"
<formol> non, et j'ai vérifié, il n'y a que très peu de chose dedans, des index de fichier effacé
<Mobidoy> grrrrrrrr
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, o/
<formol> j'ai un disque dur en flash, est-ce que ça peut être causé par ça? (je ne penserais pas mais on sait jamais... un bug par si ou par là et voilà....)
<Mobidoy> as-tu un dossier /home/.Trash-root
<formol> non
<formol> bonjour MagicFab 
<Mobidoy> Salut MagicFab....
<MagicFab> salut - je vois le fil de discussion... Baobab fais toute sorte de calculs et inclut parfois .gvfs, des mount remote, et.
<MagicFab> entre ça et gparted je me fierais surtout à gparted
<formol> Oui, mais le log d'erreur de 16gb qui obstruait mon /home/formol que j'ai effacé et qui semble, en quelque sorte, être revenu sans que je puisse savoir où il est
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, pour copier te clés SSH en remote tu prends quoi au début ? tu connais ssh-copy-id ?
<Mobidoy> oui
<MagicFab> sinon p. être mdeslaur pourrais avoir des pistes demain quand il sera là
<Mobidoy> c'est ce que j'ai utiliser.... 
<MagicFab> pourrait*
<Mobidoy> ok
<Mobidoy> j'ai essayé avec ssh-copy-id et ussi manuellement... 
<Mobidoy> a chaque fois que je redémarre le poste distant, je me cogne le nez a la porte lol
<Mobidoy> je dois essayer dans l'autre sens, de la-bas vers mon serveur ssh voir si ca fait la meme chose quand je le redemarre
<Mobidoy> Nous avions une qustion pour toi a la rencontre ce soir... regarde tes privés
<MagicFab> oui, je sais. "Account suspended" et ils me demande de lire leurs rêgles et de demander une exception, etc.
<MagicFab> superbe perte de temps, j'ai aucune idée pourquoi
<Mobidoy> ok, tu as ecrit au sujet de wikileaks dernierement ?? 
<MagicFab> de toute manière j'y postais seulement depuis identi.ca
<MagicFab> ahhhh... :) probable
<Mobidoy> Linux atomic ont ete barrer aussi... meme chose.
<Mobidoy> Voila ta et leurs raison ;lol
<MagicFab> ou bien ceci: http://identi.ca/notice/59874885
<Mobidoy> naaaale CLA a ete barre en meme temps que toi ou presque et n'ont pas poster ce genre de demande :) 
<MagicFab> non, je crois que j'ai du RT un tweet comme ce que tu décris.. mais pas de mon compte identi.ca
<MagicFab> ah bon
<MagicFab> moi c'etait avant hier
<Mobidoy> eux aussi
<Mobidoy> donc faut conclure que, ne dite pas que George Bush etait Cowboy ou que Michelle Obama est pitounne sinon, Le departement de la securite natinale Americaine vas vous barrer de l'internet :P 
<Mobidoy> Si tout vas bien ici demain matin (livraison de mes lits et reparation de mon Frigo) je serais la au Ubuntu Hour..
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, cool, je regrette avoir manqué le CLA ce soir. C'était bien ?
<Mobidoy> Ouaip.... Disont que ca debloque tranquilement pas vite mais, je ne croyais pas que le multimedia genererais atant d'echange lol
<Mobidoy> Tu es sous Android pour ton cel ? 
<Mobidoy> Ouais ok, selon tes liens, c'est un Nexus One comme le miens... Est-ce que tu l'as rooter MagicFab ? 
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, viens sur #android-qc
<Mobidoy> tu aurais pu venir aussi deuxpi meme s i tu as pas d'android lol :) Question de pas te sentir seul encore :P 
<MagicFab> a+
<deuxpi> mouais... mais là dodo :)
<qwebirc32307> Salut! J'ai un problème avec mon son. Il ne fonctionne plus, mais mes hauts-parleurs marchent encore. Lorsque j'ouvre l'ordi, la petite musique du démarrage joue et c'est tout ce qui sort de ces hauts-parleurs là! Pouvez-vous m'aidez?
<Lrrr_> here we go
<Ankman> hey
<Mobidoy> qwebirc32307 es-tu toujours la ?
<deuxpi> qwebirc32307 [adb0236e@gateway/web/freenode/ip.173.176.35.110] has  quit [Quit: Page closed]
 * deuxpi installe LibreOffice 3.3.0rc1 :)
<deuxpi> très bien... bon packaging 
<deuxpi> même si le download proposé est RPM "par défaut"
<IdleOne> deuxpi: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/install-libreoffice-ppa-ubuntu/  32 bit only. I haven't tried it myself.
<Mobidoy> bon move deuxpi lol...
<Mobidoy>  pis j'ai pas les notice des entrees et sortie dans la room :) 
<Mobidoy> mdeslaur tu es la ? 
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: oui?
<Mobidoy> Guru Rodriguez m'a dit de te demander pkoi.... 
<Mobidoy> j'ai un serveur ssh
<Mobidoy> login par cle, pas de password... 
<Mobidoy> a chaque fois que je fait des mises a jour, peut importe c'est quoi, apres un redemarrage, 
<Mobidoy> je suis barrer hors du serveur.. 
<mdeslaur> barré hors du serveur?
<Mobidoy> je recois un permission denied. Public Key
<mdeslaur> et tu fais quoi pour résoudre le problème?
<mdeslaur> utilises-tu le chiffrement de home directory?
<Mobidoy> nope
<Mobidoy> normalement, je dois recopier ma clef public dans le authorized_keys
<Mobidoy> et si je fais un ssh-copy-id ca change rien
<mdeslaur> tu veux dire que ta clé disparait du fichier authorized_keys?
<mdeslaur> c'est quel authorized_keys? celui dans /home/mobidoy/.ssh?
<Mobidoy> oui mais coter serveur
<Mobidoy> j'ai pas access presentement donc, je peut pas verifier.... quand j'aurais le temps d'y aller pour authoriser l'access password, je vais te donner plus de details....
<mdeslaur> comment ca coté serveur?
<mdeslaur> dans le répertoire de ton usager sur le serveur?
<Mobidoy> ouaip
<mdeslaur> ah, c'est les mises à jour du serveur qui cause ca? ou les mises à jour de ton poste?
<Mobidoy> celle du serveur
<mdeslaur> peux-tu confirmer que ta clé disparait du fichier du serveur après une mise à jour?
<Mobidoy> j'en ai un autre serveur ici et j'y ai toujours acces mais, je n'ai pas fait de mise a jour encore
<Mobidoy> oui, je fait ca avec mon serveur ici, tout de suite :) 
<Mobidoy> brb
<mdeslaur> cool, merci
<Mobidoy> c'est encore plus bizarre que je le croyais, ma cle local id_rsa.pud et celle dans le authorized_keys sur le serveur sont les meme mais, je suis quand meme barrer
<Mobidoy> .pub...
<mdeslaur> c'est effectivement bizarre ca
<mdeslaur> est-ce que ton home directory sur le serveur est sur un serveur différent via NFS ou quelque chose comme ca?
<Mobidoy> non plus
<Mobidoy> ssh-copy-id c'est de local vers serveur ou l'inverse ? 
<mdeslaur> local vers le serveur
<Mobidoy> ok. Donc j'etais correct... 
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: j'ai pas beaucoup d'idées
<Mobidoy> je sais que j'avait eu un probleme ulterieurement mais un ssh-add l'a regler... mais maintenant mon id existe donc c'est pas le cas :) 
<Mobidoy> c correct :) 
<Mobidoy> je vais tester... 
<mdeslaur> si ta clé est bien dans authorized_keys et que le serveur te rejette, il ne doit pas pouvoir lire ce fichier. Le pourquoi par contre m'échappe.
<Mobidoy> j'ai tout les bug bizzare... Mon headset pas reconnu, mon subwoofer sur le portable pas detecter pis, une cle ssh volatile lol
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: p-e une gousse d'ail sur le coin du clavier
<Mobidoy> rofl... 
<Mobidoy> ouin...
<mdeslaur> ou un sacrifice de chèvre :P
<Mobidoy> le pire c'est qu'en verbose, il la dit qu'il reconnais la clef... 
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: si tu veux m'envoyer le fichier log du serveur, je peux jeter un coup d'oeil
<Mobidoy> je t'envois ca ou ? ici ou adresse courriel ? 
<mdeslaur> marc.deslauriers@ubuntu.com
 * mdeslaur -> diner
<Mobidoy> ok :) 
<deuxpi> IdleOne: seems like they only made a repository out of the distribution (which is a tarball of .deb's)
<IdleOne> deuxpi: like I said i didn't try it.
<IdleOne> I searched and found the link then posted here
<deuxpi> IdleOne: on the document foundation site, they also offer 64-bits debs
<IdleOne> will check it out
<deuxpi> they call them "unofficial Debian packages"
<deuxpi> if you click "Download LibreOffice for GNU/Linux" you get RPMs
<IdleOne> do they have .debs?
<IdleOne> or need to convert with alien?
<deuxpi> they are .debs :)
<Mobidoy> MagicFab, Je pourrais pas etre la malheureusement... a moins que tu reste tard.... Le reparateur de frigidaire est pas passer encore grrr.
<deuxpi> sudo réparateur de frigidaire
<Mobidoy> Lol, c'es-tu sur le Live CD ca ?? 
<MagicFab> Mobidoy, je quittais, là, maybe next week :)
<MagicFab> np
<IdleOne> sudo apt-get -f frigidaire
<IdleOne> ou bien
<IdleOne> sudo dpkg -i frigidaire-new
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> merde j'ai manquer l'heure ubuntu
<IdleOne> :/
<IdleOne> next Friday 
<IdleOne> hehe 
<Mobidoy> ouin moi aussi je devais y etre :( Mais ce matin c'etait la livraison de mes lits d'hopital a la maison et le reparateur pour le frigo devait etre la.... Ca fait 3 semaine que le compresseur sonne comme un Go-Kart sur le Idle.... 
<Mobidoy> Une chance que c'est la banque qui paye (assurance electro) c'est 800$... a ce prix la, moi, j'en aurais acheter un neuf...
<Mobidoy> Mais il devait etre la ce matin donc, l'heure Ubuntu devait etre cet aprem... 
<Mobidoy> IdleOne, y c'est quoi l'option pour la machine a glace.... Ma femme la veut absolument sudo dpkg -ig frigidaire-new ? 
<IdleOne> je crois que oui
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> aussi sudo apt-get install frigidaire-extras
<IdleOne> hehe
<Mobidoy> lol cool merci ;P 
<Mobidoy> bientot le temps de mettre CyanogenMod sur mon Nexus One... A moi le power :) lol
<Mobidoy> mdeslaur c'est bizarre, ca me donne un "Recipient address rejected: User unknown"
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: euh...
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: tu l'as mal écrit? :)
<Mobidoy> nope.... vas voir ton boss, tu es peut-etre licencier lol... 
<Mobidoy> Je vais re essayer
<Mobidoy> le log que tu veux, c'est le auth.log ? 
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: oui...c'est bien dans celui-là que t'as vu les erreurs ssh?
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: tu peux envoyer à marc.deslauriers@canonical.com aussi
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: ah, je viens de recevoir, laisse tomber
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: peux tu m'envoyer le log du serveur stp...
<Mobidoy> ouaip... desoler, visite imprevue de la belle-mere satanique
<Mobidoy> mdeslaur c'est en route
<mdeslaur> hein? T'as la même belle-mère que moi??
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: merci
<Mobidoy> Rofl.... les belle-meres sont cloner je suis sur... :) 
<Mobidoy> mdeslaur merci a toi ! 
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: y'a rien d'intéressant dans les logs
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: peux tu m'envoyer ton sshd_config?
<Mobidoy> yup
<Mobidoy> mdeslaur en passant, y a pas de presse... pas obliger de faire ca de suite...
<Mobidoy> Yeah, le script reparateur_de_frigidaire --en_retard est demarrer !!!
<mdeslaur> hehe
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: PermitRootLogin no
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: t'essaie de logger root sur le serveur
<Mobidoy> omg, j'ai pas fai ca... laisse moi voir... 
<Mobidoy> ok oui, ca c'est pour ici mais, j'ai le meme trouble avec le serveur distant... mais je ne suis pas en root.... je vais essayer l'update ici avant et voir si ca vas me bloquer
<Mobidoy> il update... 
<Mobidoy> reboot... 
<Mobidoy> reponse dans pas long
<Mobidoy> ok le local est correct... donc, ont vas voir plus tard pour le distant.... Je peux pas aller m'y donner access avec M.Frigo ici... 
<Mobidoy> cyphermox en passant, j'ai oublier de te dire que j'ai eu des bons commentaires de mes nouveaux usagées d'Ubuntu sur Evolution pis pas de n'importe qui.... du beau pere grincheux et de notre belle-mere satanique a mdeslaur et moi
<Mobidoy> Ils partent leurs compagnie du bon pied avec Ubuntu.... :) 
<mdeslaur> Mobidoy: tu me renverras tes fichiers de logs si ca ne marche pas sur ton autre server, j'y jeterai un coup d'oeil
<Mobidoy> ouaip bn ca fonctionne toujours pas ca c'est sur.. 
<Mobidoy> mais l'option password est a no donc...
<cyphermox> cool
<Mobidoy> ouin, je vais de donner des feedback... ils comparent beaucoup avec l'autre solution (proprietaire) qu'ils ont toujours utiliser :) 
<Mobidoy> brb
#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-18
<GringoStar_> Salut a tous
<GringoStar_> Nouveau défi, nouvelle distribution, nouvel ordi...
<GringoStar_> Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me rappeller la commande qui me permet de voir le model de ma carte wifi?
<deuxpi> lspci   ?
<GringoStar_> ah j'avais mi un espace...
<GringoStar_> merci
<GringoStar_> wow il y a beaucoup plus de stock que sur mon ordi perso
<GringoStar_> et si ce n'était pas une pci?
<deuxpi> à moins d'avoir un ordi bon pour un musée, les composantes sont sur un bus de type pci 
<Gringo_Star> Oups first crash...
<Musashimaru> jamais tu dors GringoStar 
<GringoStar> wow je ne suis pas le seul
<GringoStar> 2hr cette nuit
<GringoStar> mon boss voullait me voir a 4 h 30
<Musashimaru> cool
<GringoStar> finalement il est parti sans moi
<GringoStar> et je n'ai pu me rendormir
<GringoStar> tu as déjà essayé une live usb?
<Musashimaru> ben j'installe toujours depuis une clé usb
<GringoStar> J'ai un ordi fournit par la compagnie, je souhaite laisser aucune trace mais quand meme l'utiliser comme ordi perso car il est plus puissant que le mien
<Musashimaru> tu as une sortie e-sata?
<GringoStar> euh non je ne pense pas
<GringoStar> c'est un tablet pc
<Musashimaru> ben un live usb c'Est pas sécure, car tu n'as pas les mises a jour. Faudrait une vrai install usb
<Musashimaru> a moins que l'install live usb fonctionne comme une vrai instale, mais j'en doute
<GringoStar> est-ce que c'est vrai que ça ne laisse pas de trace?
<GringoStar> Car l'ordi est limité au max
<Musashimaru> be si tout ton système est sur usb, ca laisse des traces sur l'usb. Si c'Est un live, ca laisse pas de traces, mais tu perds tut à chaque redémarrage
<GringoStar> dans windows ils ont tout bloqué (pas de panneau de config, un seul site web etc.) alors j'ai éditer le bios pour qu'il boot du usb
<Musashimaru> c'est sur
<GringoStar> j'ai essayé slitaz maisj'ai eu un bug qui m'empeche de sauvegarder mes settings donc je voulais essayé ubuntu
<Musashimaru> y'A moyen d'Avoir une vrai install usb je pense, mais je connais pas la procédure, car il faut un truc special au boot je pense
<GringoStar> Tu me confirme qu'un liveusb ou une installation usb ne laisse pas de trace sur l'ordinateur une fois que j'ai enlever le usb de la boot sequence dans le bios?
<Musashimaru> oui
<Musashimaru> fais juste attention que grub s'installe pas sur ton disque primaire
<GringoStar> Cool 
<GringoStar> Tu est bon en englais?
<GringoStar> a
<Musashimaru> comme toi je pense. 
<Musashimaru> pkoi?
<GringoStar> problem is saned with ext3 formatted disk donc si je format ma clé ça devrait marcher?
<GringoStar> je connait insane comme fou mais sane...
<Musashimaru> c'est l'inverse, pas fou
<Musashimaru> ca doit signifier résolu
<GringoStar> surtout qu'en parlant d'informatique, ça me semble un peu bizard.
<GringoStar> c'est le dernier post en bas de page:  http://forum.slitaz.org/index.php/discussion/1070/failed-to-execute-login-command
<Musashimaru> c'est ca
<GringoStar> Je vais essayé, slitaz est vraiment minuscule
<GringoStar> tu l'as déjà essayé?
<Musashimaru> non
<GringoStar> le iso fait 30mb
<Musashimaru> tu sais, j'ai essayé des linux tenant sur une diskette
<GringoStar> il a le server x
<Musashimaru> oui
<Musashimaru> mais j'ai testé ca y'a 10 ans
<GringoStar> J'ai été surprit devoir quelque chose d'aussi petit qui peut lire des video et audio
<GringoStar> J'ai eu windows 3.11 qui je crois tenait sur 3 ou 4 disquette 5"
<GringoStar> pourquoi j'aurais besoin de grub quand je boot a partir du usb?
<GringoStar> une fois sur le usb je n'ai plus qu'un choix
<Musashimaru> oui, mais grub charge ce qu'il faut.
<GringoStar> ouin, j'ai encore un probleme...
<GringoStar> quand j'avais faait mon live usb j'avait utiliséun prog appellé tazusb.exe sous windows pour loader le slitaz3.iso en boot sur ma clé mais là j'ai formatter ma clé en ext3 donc  windows ne peut plus l'utiliser...
<GringoStar> je doit trouver un renplacant au tazusb
<GringoStar> j'ai lu un peu sur unetbootin mais je ne le connait pas
<Musashimaru> unetbootin
<Musashimaru> tu selectionnes l'iso, la clé usb, et voila
<GringoStar> merci
<GringoStar> comment je vérifie que sbd1 est bien ma clé usb?
<Musashimaru> si tu retires ta clé, tu as plus de sdb1
<GringoStar> je vais tester maintenant
<GringoStar> brb
<Mobidoy> Qui ce sent d'attaque pour un bug hunting de carte de son/haut-parleur de portable ? 
<Mobidoy> Et puis, ca donne quoi GringoStar ?
<GringoStar> g un bug?
<GringoStar> non 
<GringoStar> donc j<essai de setuper grub sur une cle usb
<GringoStar> des heures de plaisir
<GringoStar> on dirait que j<aime pas ca quand tout fonctionne, il faut que je trouve quelque chose a changer...
<GringoStar> Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider a demeller ceci: # grub # grub> root (hd?1,?2) # grub> setup (hd?3,?4) 
<GringoStar> ?1 -> Le disque de l'OS sur lequel vous êtes actuellement. Une source courante d'erreur est de ne pas prendre en compte la numérotation débutant par 0 et plutôt par 1.
<GringoStar> Je suis en ce moment sur la cle usb
<GringoStar> ?2 -> La partition de l'OS sur laquelle vous êtes actuellement. De même que pour le disque, le décompte commence à partir de 0. ?3 -> Le disque de l'OS sur lequel vous voulez installer GRUB (c'est généralement la même valeur que ?1). ?4 -> La partition de l'OS sur laquelle vous voulez installer GRUB (c'est généralement la même valeur que ?2).
<Mobidoy> Minute, y a un utilitaire pour te faire tout ca... laisse moi trouver :) 
<Mobidoy> http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/362829:weekend-project-create-a-live-usb-key-linux-distribution
<Mobidoy> regarde vers le milieu, multi distro tools
<Mobidoy> tu as 2 ou 3 choix
<Mobidoy> Quelqu'un veux tenter des guess pour mon probleme de son (subwoofer) sur mon portable ??? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646936
#ubuntu-qc 2010-12-19
<GringoStar> Hola
<Mobidoy> Quelqu'un veux tenter des guess pour mon probleme de son (subwoofer) sur mon portable ??? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646936
<GringoStar> Slu
<Ankman> hi
<KimLaroux> 'morning
<GringoStar> 'night
<Mobidoy> Kikou
<Mobidoy> as tu reussie a faire ta Clef GringoStar ?
<GringoStar> oui et non
<GringoStar> la cle fonctionn mais elee n'estpas persistante
<GringoStar> tu as envie de me donner un coup de main?
<GringoStar> Je ne devrais pas demander ca ici car ce n'est pas ubuntu
<Mobidoy> c'est linux :) 
<Mobidoy> donc ca reste dans la meme mentaliter :) 
<Mobidoy> Minute, je te sors une procedure pour Natty.... 
<Mobidoy> tu as juste a t'y fier :) 
<Mobidoy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1636650&highlight=natty
<GringoStar> je pense pas que ca va marcher
<GringoStar> wait
<Mobidoy> ok :)
<GringoStar> bon j'arrive plus a trouver le lien
<GringoStar> en gros ce que je crois c'est qu'ils ont modifier une version de grub expres pour slitaz et que une commande de ce grub permet de sauvegarder tout les settings sur usb
<GringoStar> ha j'ai une idée
<GringoStar> ouin
<GringoStar> je suis sur ubuntu paste bin mais je sais pas comment ca marche
<GringoStar> shame
<Mobidoy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1636650&highlight=natty
<Mobidoy> c ca que tu cherche ??? desoler, je regardes PAscal-Hopkins en meme temps
<GringoStar> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/download.php?i=2YNm9iAr
<GringoStar> apres le combat
<Mobidoy> http://www.atdhe.net/31059/watch-bernard-hopkins-vs-jean-pascal
<GringoStar_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/embed.php?i=2YNm9iAr
<GringoStar_> back
<GringoStar_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2YNm9iAr
<GringoStar_> bon la c bon
<GringoStar_> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2YNm9iAr
<GringoStar_> et merci pour le lien du combat
<Mobidoy> de rien.... c'est quoi ton proleme avec cette procedure 
<GringoStar_> ligne 60
<GringoStar_> je dois savoir le numero de ma cle usb
<GringoStar_> et j'aimerais savoir pourquoi la notation change
<GringoStar_> c'est une partie de linux que je ne comprend pas
<GringoStar_> parfois ma partition de windows s'appelle sda1 et parfois c'est hda1 et maintenant ils me demande de nommer une partition (hd0,0)
<GringoStar_> si je comprend bien se sont différentes facon de nommer la meme chose
<GringoStar_> a vrai dire mon probleme commence a la ligne 54
<GringoStar_> car je n'arrive pas a dire comment s'appelle ma cle usb
<Mobidoy> Quelqu'un veux tenter des guess pour mon probleme de son (subwoofer) sur mon portable ??? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646936
<kanouk> bonjour!
<Ankman> bonjour
<kanouk> bonjour Ankman comment ça va?
<Ankman> :-)
<Ankman> toi?
<kanouk> j'vais bien merci
<Ankman> :-)
<kanouk> :-)
<Mobidoy> "I tried to apt-get a life, but there were just too many dependencies."
<Mobidoy> Je l'aime bien celle la !! 
<Musashimaru> ??
<Mobidoy> Elle est bonne non Musashimaru ?
<Musashimaru> bof
<Musashimaru> blague de geek
<Mobidoy> lol
<GringoStar> Hello
<Ankman> hello
<Mobidoy> Salut GringoStar, desoler pour hier soir, J'ai passer out :) 
<GringoStar> pas grave J'ai eu de la  visite
<Mobidoy> Pour t'expliquer, sd c'est pour les disques Scsi et flash (comme ton Usb) et hd c'est pour les disques IDE. ce qu'ils veulent que tu trouves c'est, quel est le nom de ta clef USB donc, l'ordre a laquel ton Bios la detecte, tout dependant ton nombre de disque, elle sera 1. 2. 3. ou 4.... mais, comme ont parle ici du grub config et non de son appelation, c'est hd(x,y) donc, 
<Mobidoy> hd (disque physique vue par le bios) x (l'ordre qui lui est assigner) y (la partition ou ce trouve les infos de demarrage) donc, dans le grub
<Mobidoy> si ta clef est vue la 3 ieme et que les infos sont sur la 3 ieme partition, ce serai hd(3,3)
<Mobidoy> le nom tel que sda, hdb etc... sont assigner plus tard lors du demarrage de ta distro
<Ankman> peut-etre par UUID
<Mobidoy> donc, avant que la distro parte, tous sont des hd... pas de chicane :) 
<Mobidoy> lol En rajoute pas Ankman.... tu vas le rendre fou lol
<Musashimaru> on peut forcer l'UID d'un disque?
<Musashimaru> je suppose que oui... mias comment?
<Musashimaru> pour une partition?
<Musashimaru> quoi que pas sur que ca marche avec mcrypt
<Ankman> groot=218c988c-6b43-423e-816f-53f0eaeccd27 ici
<Mobidoy> http://www.unixtutorial.org/2008/05/ubuntu-uuid-how-to/
<Ankman> en menu.1st
<GringoStar> C'est beaucoup d'info je vais faire des copies
<GringoStar> on  en avait déjà parlé mais j'ai du formatter depuis
<Mobidoy> Le liens c'est plus pour Musashimaru
<GringoStar> mais ma partition windoh semble etre nommée hda1 lorsqu'elle n'est pas monté et sda1 quand elle est monté !?!
<Mobidoy> mais si tu veux avoir le uuid de ta clef, tu peux aussi faire un blkid GringoStar, comme ca, tu sauras d'avance le numero pour ta clef et la bonne partition.
<GringoStar> merci
<Mobidoy> tu es sur pour ton hda1 et sda1 ? peux-tu le verifier ? 
<GringoStar> On peut tester mais je crois bien que oui
#ubuntu-qc 2011-12-12
<cyphermox> salut gang
<Chex> bonjour cyphermox 
<cyphermox> hey
<Chex> wassap :) 
<Chex> hey so, Desktop Support guys in my office are crying over the fact that they cant get any Linux distro to support 3 monitor displays at once.. 
<Chex> well, they are trying Ubuntu and Fedora
<Chex> and of course they look at me as the 'expert' and I just tell them I had lots of trouble with Ubuntu/Gnome with 2 displays, let alone 3
<Chex> not looking for an answer, I'm just ranting, and thought it was funny. 
<mdeslaur> Chex: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbwNMnNUGFA
<Chex> mdeslaur: interesting. 
#ubuntu-qc 2011-12-13
 * avoine upgrade à precise
<cyphermox> avoine: bonne chance :)
<avoine> y a rien qui plante à date
<avoine> mais j'ai pas redémarré
<avoine> même après avoir redémarré, tout semble fonctionnel
<avoine> mes fonts ont changés
<avoine> tout fonctionne bien, y fallait pas avoir peur!
<cyphermox> avoine: exact
#ubuntu-qc 2011-12-16
<cyphermox> bonsoir groupe
<Chex> cyphermox: allo
<Chex> cyphermox: ah, tu est depart.  bonsoir!
<cyphermox> hey Chex
<Chex> hey man
<Chex> hows things in the Plateau ?
<cyphermox> dunno, I'm often working from home
<cyphermox> I'm lazy to get up and get to the office, when I can just get up and start working
<Chex> ah heh, yeah.. 
<Chex> spoken like a true coder ;) 
<cyphermox> ar
<cyphermox> and this week I was hacking on the kernel, something that's better done in isolation I guess
<Chex> hah
<Chex> quiet dark room, soothing lights
<cyphermox> haha
<Chex> otherwise the machine code will jump out and bite you on the nose
<cyphermox> oh, it does anyway
<Chex> haah
#ubuntu-qc 2012-12-13
<tottto-drummond> Bon matin a tous :-)
<tottto-drummond> Si vous avez quelques minutes.. allez voir ce lien http://www.nelsondumais.com/2012/12/13/logiciels-libres-liberation-informatique-1re-partie/#comment-177576
<tottto-drummond> On a affaire ici a un jeune qui a un projet fort intéressant... et on pourrais peut-être l'aider
<tottto-drummond> http://www.nelsondumais.com/2012/12/13/logiciels-libres-liberation-informatique-1re-partie/#comment-177576
#ubuntu-qc 2015-12-11
<anonymous_> salut
<Ankman> sal...
#ubuntu-qc 2016-12-17
<Yet> Bonjour, Est-ce que vous auriez une info sur les logiciel telle que salvac question libre choix, concernant des crimes avant qu'ils ne ce produisent car parfois je ressent  un coup suite a mon passage vis-a-vis un passant ou un baisé qu'en au dame, s'il vous plaît ?
#ubuntu-qc 2017-12-12
<MagicFab> Thinkpad X201s à vendre (Montréal) - https://forumsdulibre.quebec/t/lenovo-thinkpad-x200s-adaptateur-de-courant-ultrabase-debian-ubuntu-a-vendre-170/191
<Tankbot> [ Lenovo Thinkpad X200s + adaptateur de courant + Ultrabase + Debian/Ubuntu à vendre - $170 - Petites annonces - Forums du libre du Québec ] - forumsdulibre.quebec
#ubuntu-qc 2017-12-16
<jean-marie> bonjout a tous , j'ai besoin d'une petite aide svp quelqu'un peu aider 2 min
<Ankman> je peut, si vous ne part...
<jean-marie> bonsoir a tous 
<jean-marie> j'ai besoin d'une petite aide
<jean-marie> possible
<jean-marie> pour quelqu'un de m'aider 2 minute
